
Show HN: Go utility to convert numbers from base 10 integers to base X strings - enricofoltran
https://github.com/enricofoltran/baseconv
======
bradknowles
So why don’t we just use basecon.py?

~~~
enricofoltran
Hi bradknowles, baseconv.py is a python module included in the django web
framework, this post is about a standalone library written in Go.

